# MY after supper project tonight



## dorton (Nov 7, 2007)

I have started running out of space in my "reptile room"
So for now I decided to build a rack for some of my critters.
Enjoy


























The way I have built it, the clearance is so tight that nothing is needed to keep the lids in place, also these containers have a hinge at the 1/3 on the top. The short side will be the one used for access.


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 8, 2007)

That is a very creative use of space!


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 9, 2007)

how many critters do you have!?


----------



## dorton (Nov 9, 2007)

11 right now, with 2 more on the way, and hopefully 3 more than that
coming.


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 9, 2007)

awesome! good luck with them. I have my hands full with just 2 cats and 1 tegu!!!


----------

